# The future is freaking me out!



## shazza (Mar 20, 2010)

Last week, presuming that I have past all my classes, I completed my Bachelor of Arts degree in Political Science. The past few weeks I have been so petrified that the degree will ultimately end up useless; I’ll either need to continue on in future study or become employed in some hollow job that I could have gotten without the 3 years of study. All I see is a depressing pattern; the vast majority of the previous Arts graduates I know have either become unemployed, a teacher, in some dead-end job or studying for their PhD. I have only known one, whom became a media adviser in politics following her major in Political Science. That would be ideal for me currently. I’ve had a depressing few weeks. The shorter days have definitely lead me depressed, and my anxiety about the future has been borderline obsessive. I’ve had terrible sleeping patterns and have given up on my exercise – though today I went on a jog and do feel a bit more optimistic about the future and realizing the potential that I have. Sometimes I reassure myself that I worked at a local newspaper from the ages of 15 and 18, performing responsible tasks for my age. And the fact I did work experience and gained a reference from a Federal Member for Parliament. These things are obviously good; many other graduates have absolutely no work experience. When I’m feeling a bit down on myself and having low self-esteem, I question whether these were enough and whether I should have had steady employment – any employment – while at uni. Was it laziness? Somewhat. Other times it was worrying whether I could: perform the task at hand, since I don’t have much confidence in practical matters (which most part time jobs would probably be); and to a much lesser extent if I could manage my time efficiently between uni and a job. But so many others do it, so the latter of the two is a pretty senseless and lazy perceptive. So with my meeting with Centrelink (Australian Social Welfare) come Monday, I will most definitely be on Newstart/Dole (Unemployment benefits). I know I can’t apply for graduate positions in the public service and the Government until next year for 2012(I should have seriously researched it prior, knowing that graduating mid-year is a disadvantage). Maybe I’ll do Honours in 2011? But will employers actually care? Perhaps I should get a full time job in pretty much anything until 2011, and if not do some volunteer work and give back to the community? I don’t know. I do really want money, regardless of the job at hand. But then I start to get anxious even performing the menial tasks efficiently. The future right now is freaking me out and I’m just here for some guidance, reassurance and from those speaking from experience. On the one hand I do know that if I show off my potential (given that I need to believe in that) that the sky is the limit, on the other hand I can’t get out the back of my head that my degree was useless and I’m doomed to a life of mediocrity, or something like that. I guess all I can do is give it my best shot, never give up hope and play every day as it goes without too much worry - and of course listen to Cat Stevens – If You Want To Sing Out, Sing Out for some idealistic inspiration. Cheers!


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

kewl




.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

The future is supposed to 'freak you out'. It is called the 'fear of the unknown'.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like you have a pretty good idea about what you want, and just need to remind yourself that you can and deserve to reach it, which you do! 

Well, Louise Hay says it better than I ever could:


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

Congratulations!

Welcome to the real world. Feel free to bend over and grab your ankles and prepare yourself for that big unknown :crazy:


----------



## jasonm (May 24, 2010)

shazza said:


> I guess all I can do is give it my best shot, never give up hope and play every day as it goes without too much worry. Cheers!


 You said it well.

Sounds like writing this post has helped you think more clearly about your future. One thing I recommend is writing more about your hopes and fears of the future in a journal or on a blog, or wherever else. I found this very helpful when a lot of things were up in the air about my future; it helped keep me grounded in my dreams. 

Other then expressing yourself through writing, there are a lot of ways to overcome this kind of anxiety. Talking about it is a healthy one. 

The future is not really worth worrying over, as the future will always be in the future - you'll never get there except through the moment that you're actually living in. It's great to plan, set goals, even analyze the future, but trying to be certain about an always uncertain future can drive you mad. Just let the future happen as it will and do what you can every day to make that future have a better chance of taking the shape of your hopes and dreams. Try to accept the things that are out of your control and learn to recognize the things that are in your control, a little serenity. 

About your college degree, yes, it is possible that there is nothing you'll do with it in the field it's associated with; however, it's possible you may. Seems like a tough filed to get established in. You've set some high standards for yourself which is good, but it's very important, especially for INFPs to set realistic goals that are in line with our dreams so that we don't disappoint ourselves when our dreams are not taking quite the shape we imagined, at least we’re reaching our goals along the path. Have you talked to a career counselor or taken a career development course along with your studies? Both of these actions can help you set achievable goals for both the long term and short term. 

Regarding work, it's important to earn an income, even if it’s not in the field of your dreams. Sometimes we have to swallow our pride and work doing what’s available to us now while keeping ourselves open and searching for more ideal positions. The trick is to keep your bigger dreams alive by continuing to fuel them, so that that future has the opportunity to take shape. 

Wish you all the best on your journey!

Cheers


----------

